# The wait is over...my new Vamoots!



## jkaber

Here it is!

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0275.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0275.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0279.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0279.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0284.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0284.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0287.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0287.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0288.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0288.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## stover

Wow! That looks great. I still have two more weeks for my Vamoots frame to show up. I'm building mine with the same blue seat/stem and headset. Looks like you went with the Ti King Cages. What degree rise is your stem?


----------



## jkaber

I think mine took 10 or 11 weeks. That is a +6 Open Trail stem. I needed the rise and the Open Road only comes in 0 or -6. It is the same weight as teh Open Road.


----------



## stover

jkaber said:


> I think mine took 10 or 11 weeks. That is a +6 Open Trail stem. I needed the rise and the Open Road only comes in 0 or -6. It is the same weight as teh Open Road.


Ok. I guess you added a spacer/adapter in between the fork tube and the stem clamp? I'm planning on just flipping the -6 stem and re-applying the stickers. Let us know how it rides. I'm so envious right now.


----------



## jcgill

Beautiful bike! I love the Blue accents on the titanium!


----------



## shinedown

beautiful bike


----------



## cohiba7777

Exceptional!


----------



## SteveV0983

How do you like the HED Belgium rims? I'm thinking about getting a set built up with Velocity hubs for my new Vamoots.


----------



## jkaber

SteveV0983 said:


> How do you like the HED Belgium rims? I'm thinking about getting a set built up with Velocity hubs for my new Vamoots.


Best rims ever! Still true after almost 2,000 miles. The ride is great. Conti 23mm tires measure about 26mm on these rims. I'm 215lbs and run them at 103 Psi. I would highly recommend them. I got mine through Excel Sports and they are laced up to DT 240S w/ 14/15 spokes and alloy nips.


----------



## mariomal99

very nice! enjoy it


----------



## SteveV0983

Thanks for the response. I was debating between these and Velocity A23 rims but the Belgiums look a little nicer and have a slightly deeper profile. The person that is going to do the build seems to think they will be a good match for my riding style (fun, leisure, club rides) and my weight (185). I'm going to be using 32 3x rear and probably 28 3x front at his suggestion.
Your setup is similar to mine (except my accents are red). I got a stock 58 with the 10mm taller head tube and run my bars only about 1cm below the seat level. Still waiting to get my position dialed in before ordering the stem, but have a straight seat post just like yours. I originally put Ultegra WH-6700 wheels on it and didn't like how it was riding. The front end was very twitchy and the back end was bouncy. My body was all over the place - think of how you would be bouncing, etc at a cadence of about 110. That's how it felt. So I switched out the Ultegra wheels for my old Mavic Open Pros with Ultegra 6600 hubs laced 32/32 and all the problems went away. So I guess the Shimanos just weren't right for me and in reality I probably shouldn't have been on 16/20 spoke wheels to begin with.
So I'm hoping these will do the tick.


----------



## quinnlogan

I also have the same HED wheel setup. They've been great so far, even after taking a pretty significant beating.


----------



## SteveV0983

I did end up finally getting the HEDs with Velocity Race Hubs (28f/32r) and I absolutely love them. Using the same 23c Vredestein Fortezza TriComps and lowering my pressure from 100/105 to 92/100 has made for a very comfortable ride. Vredestein is finally bringing back 25c TriComps next year so I can't wait to try those. But I have to wonder - between the Vamoots and a 23mm wide rim, can it get any more comfy than this? And it's not just comfort that I noticed over the Shimanos - these wheels corner like nothing I personally have ever ridden before. Very happy with the choice and a great compliment to the Vamoots.


----------



## darwinosx

Ditto on the HED rims.


----------



## greybicycle

any MOOTS looks good, yet this one, it seems that the stem's angle is very steep witch make the front higher than the saddle hight…. esthetically the front should be at lest one inch lower to the HB hight…
apart of this, I prefer a LB seatpost, especially combined with the Arione saddle whom is very long and allow you to ride fore already. good to see 11 speed campy and speed play, my choice as well.


----------



## jkaber

The stem and seat post were picked for fit....not aesthetics. The bar is slightly lower than the saddle. I'm fat, this allows me to ride in the drops.


----------

